# case study = μελέτη περίπτωσης, περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη, περιπτωσιακή μελέτη



## georgago (May 9, 2011)

Γεια σας. Πώς θα ήταν πιο δόκιμο να μεταφραστεί το case study. Σκέφτομαι κάτι σε περίπτωση μελέτης ή μελέτη περίπτωσης. Σκέφτεστε κάτι καλύτερο; Επίσης προβληματίζομαι για την μετάφραση των subjects μιας έρευνας μεταξύ των: Υποκείμενα, ερωτηθέντες, αποκριθέντες ή ερωτώμενα πρόσωπα.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2011)

Περίπτωση μελέτης θα ήταν το study case. 

Οι στάνταρ αποδόσεις ανάλογα με τη χρήση είναι _μελέτη περίπτωσης _ και _περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη_. 

Για το subjects το στάνταρ είναι _υποκείμενα της έρευνας_. 

Γιά να δούμε όμως μήπως παρουσιαστεί κανένα αουτσάιντερ και ανατρέψει τα προγνωστικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2011)

Από τα δύο, προσωπικά, αποφεύγω τη (διαδεδομένη, πάντως) περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη. Κάτι δεν μου πηγαίνει καλά σε αυτή την απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Να πούμε ότι η ΕΛΕΤΟ προτείνει *περιπτωσιακή μελέτη*. Στα λεξικά βέβαια θα βρούμε την καθημερινή σημασία τού _περιπτωσιακός_ (ΛΝΕΓ: «που σχετίζεται με συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ή καταχρ. με μία περίσταση: _πρόκειται για περιπτωσιακή εφαρμογή του νόμου_»). Τα ευρήματα λένε ότι ο ένας στους δέκα λέει αυτό. Οι περισσότεροι είναι εξοικειωμένοι με την *περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη*, τόσο που θα έπρεπε πια να μπει και στα λεξικά.


----------



## Marinos (May 9, 2011)

Το _περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη_ μου κάνει κάτι σε "μελέτη βασισμένη σε πολλά case studies". Οπότε, θα προκρίνω μάλλον το _μελέτη περίπτωσης_.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Το _περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη_ μου κάνει κάτι σε "μελέτη βασισμένη σε πολλά case studies". Οπότε, θα προκρίνω μάλλον το _μελέτη περίπτωσης_.


 
Το οποίο στον πληθυντικό γίνεται «μελέτες περίπτωσης» ή «μελέτες περιπτώσεων»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2011)

Ανάλογα, νομίζω. Μπορεί να έχεις πολλές μελέτες (της ίδιας) περίπτωσης και πολλές μελέτες (διαφορετικών) περιπτώσεων. Όχι;


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Και για να γελάσουμε:

Ζητάω από τον γκούγκλη _περιπτωσιομελέτες_, μήπως κανένας σοφός σκέφτηκε να νεολογίσει. Σωρός τα ευρήματα. Αλλά ο γκούγκλης εξηγεί:
*Showing results for περιπτωση ομελέτες.*


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και για να γελάσουμε:
> 
> Ζητάω από τον γκούγκλη _περιπτωσιομελέτες_, μήπως κανένας σοφός σκέφτηκε να νεολογίσει. Σωρός τα ευρήματα. Αλλά ο γκούγκλης εξηγεί:
> *Showing results for περιπτωση ομελέτες.*


 
That's a case I'd like to study with due diligence right now! In plural, too. :upz:

Τι το 'θελες και τ' ομελέτησες; 
Πάω να δω αν έχω αβγά.


----------



## Aurelia (May 10, 2011)

Στο πανεπιστήμιο καθηγητές και φοιτητές χρησιμοποιούν το *μελέτη περίπτωσης* για την απόδοση του case study. Το επιβεβαίωσα. Επίσης, _μελέτη περίπτωσης_ το βλέπουμε σε συγγράμματα...και το ακούμε σε συναντήσεις συμβουλευτικής.


----------



## Themis (May 10, 2011)

Είδα τώρα αυτό το νήμα και με εντυπωσίασαν δύο πράγματα. Ότι υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά απόψεων μεταξύ ανθρώπων που έχουν, σε τελική ανάλυση, πολύ παρόμοιο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο. Και ότι, σύμφωνα με τα ποστ του Μαρίνου και της Αυρηλίας, φαίνεται πως η μελέτη περίπτωσης είναι σήμερα πιο διαδεδομένη στα πανεπιστημιακά κυκλώματα. Εγώ είχα αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα προϊντερνετικώς και, ύστερα από κάμποσους δισταγμούς και έρευνες, είχα καταλήξει στην περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη (κυρίως _βάσει της τότε χρήσης_, είναι αλήθεια), την οποία χρησιμοποιώ έκτοτε αδιαλείπτως. Αλλά και πριν καταλήξω δεν μου πήγαινε με τίποτα να πω μελέτη περίπτωσης: θα έλεγα μελέτη _συγκεκριμένης _περίπτωσης ή κάτι ανάλογο. Εγώ έχω την πρώτη έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ, η οποία δεν περιέχει καθόλου το περιπτωσιακός. Όπως όμως λέει ο Νίκελ, μια επόμενη έκδοση αναφέρει: «που σχετίζεται με συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ή καταχρ. με μία περίσταση: _πρόκειται για περιπτωσιακή εφαρμογή του νόμου_». Αυτό ενισχύει την εντύπωσή μου: το περιπτωσιακός _μοιάζει υπερβολικά με το περιστασιακός,_ _τόσο σημασιολογικά όσο και ηχητικά_, και είναι προβληματικό για τη χρήση που του γίνεται εδώ. Μόνο τώρα, με αφορμή αυτό το νήμα, είδα ότι το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει λιτά και απέριττα: "αντί του περιστασιακός: _Περιπτωσιακές λύσεις_". Θα ήταν ανέντιμο να το επικαλεστώ αφού το αγνοούσα, αλλά ακριβώς αυτή την αίσθηση είχα και έχω κι εγώ. Νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί καλύτερα.

Θα αναφέρω και κάτι εντελώς τηλεγραφικά και ατεκμηρίωτα προς το παρόν, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου. Πρόκειται για κάτι που προέκυψε εν πολλοίς από μια έρευνα που είχα κάνει σχετικά με την επαναφορά του επιθέτου ενωσιακός για την ΕΕ. Το αναφέρω λοιπόν δογματικά και εν είδει hint: Αν προϋπήρχε επίθετο *περιπτωτικός και το περιπτωσιακός ήταν ένας νεοπαγής λόγιος σχηματισμός για να αποδοθεί το case study ή κάτι παρόμοιο, δεν θα υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Επειδή όμως τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι, _υπάρχει πρόβλημα_. Και θα μου χρειάζονταν πολύ πιο στέρεα δεδομένα και επιχειρήματα για να μεταπεισθώ εναντίον της περιπτωσιολογικής μελέτης. Όσο κι αν, όπως είναι ευνόητο, δεν είναι κάτι που θεωρώ σημαντικό και που θα μου έθετε υπαρξιακά προβλήματα...


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2011)

Themis said:


> Και ότι, σύμφωνα με τα ποστ του Μαρίνου και της Αυρηλίας, φαίνεται πως η μελέτη περίπτωσης είναι σήμερα πιο διαδεδομένη στα πανεπιστημιακά κυκλώματα.



Να διευκρινίσω λοιπόν ότι εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα για ελληνικό όρο, απ' όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ. Case study το ανεβάζουμε case study το κατεβάζουμε. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος καν ότι το έχω δει ποτέ σε ελληνόφωνες δημοσιεύσεις.


----------



## Aurelia (May 10, 2011)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ο όρος *μελέτη περίπτωσης* είναι ορθός ή όχι. Δεν έχω προσωπική τοποθέτηση, μεταφέρω μόνο αυτό που μου είπαν γνωστοί μου μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές. Σίγουρα στο πανεπιστήμιο θεωρείται έγκυρος ο όρος αυτός. Επίσης μια άλλη φίλη, που διδάσκει σε σχολή γονέων, μού έλεγε πριν λίγο καιρό ότι κάνουν μελέτη περιπτώσεων...βάζει τους γονείς βιωματικά να μπουν σε διάφορους ρόλους και μελετούν περιπτώσεις ώστε να κατανοήσουν τις διάφορες πτυχές π.χ. ενός προβλήματος.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το αράδιασμα όλων των αποδόσεων στον τίτλο είναι επειδή κάποιες φορές με πιάνει το μαοϊκό μου (μόνο εκεί με πιάνει), το «αφήστε εκατό λουλούδια να ανθίσουν», τρία έστω, αφού κανένα δεν είναι τέλειο αλλά και κανένα (κάτσε να δω πώς το λέει ο Θέμης) «δεν θα μου έθετε υπαρξιακά προβλήματα».


----------



## georgago (May 11, 2011)

Ευχαριστω δεν περιμένα ότι θα γίνει τόση εμβαθυνση !!!


----------



## panadeli (May 12, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι κυκλοφορεί και το "μελέτη περιπτώσεων", και μάλιστα ότι υπάρχει και μεταπτυχιακό μάθημα με αυτόν τον τίτλο στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Πάτρας. 

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ το "μελέτη περίπτωσης", το οποίο θεωρώ ακριβέστερο. Το case study συνήθως σημαίνει μελέτη μιας _συγκεκριμένης_ περίπτωσης. (Αντίστοιχα, φαντάζομαι ότι ο πληθυντικός πρέπει να είναι "μελέτες περίπτωσης", δηλ. μελέτες συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης -όχι φυσικά της ίδιας σε κάθε μελέτη). Παρ' όλα αυτά, σε έναν εκδοτικό οίκο με τον οποίο έχω συνεργαστεί ο εκδότης είχε προσωπική άποψη επί του θέματος και συστηματικά διόρθωνε το "μελέτη περίπτωσης", κάνοντάς το "μελέτη περιπτώσεων". Διαφώνησα μαζί του, εξέθεσα και τα επιχειρήματά μου, αλλά έχασα (κρατούσε το μαχαίρι βλέπετε). Τουλάχιστον παρηγορήθηκα που πέρασε το δικό μου σε μια άλλη περίπτωση όπου διαφωνήσαμε, πιο σημαντική για μένα: το group selection αποδόθηκε επιλογή _ομάδων_ και όχι επιλογή _ομάδας_, μια απόδοση που θεωρώ εσφαλμένη παρότι περιέχεται σε ένα καλό πανεπιστημιακό εγχειρίδιο.

Το _περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη _στο οποίο επιμένει ο Θέμης ομολογώ ότι δεν το είχα ξανασυναντήσει, αλλά δεν μου ακούγεται καθόλου άσχημο.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2011)

Θα επανέλθω (σε σχέση με τις «μελέτες» — μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνει «μελέτες μεμονωμένων περιπτώσεων» στον πληθυντικό;), αλλά δεν θέλω να ξεχάσω να καταθέσω έναν καλό ορισμό μαζί με μια καλή ένσταση: 

One should keep in mind that the researcher is interested in the general phenomenon, and not in the more or less accidental case, or ‘instance’, in which the phenomenon manifests itself. This is not self-evident because already some definitions of the case study may put you on the wrong foot, for example: ‘a case study is an intensive study of a single case (or a small set of cases) with an aim to generalize across a larger set of cases of the same general type’ (Gerring 2007: 65). A more appropriate expression would be that a case study is the study of a phenomenon or a process as it develops within one case.​


----------



## panadeli (May 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> A more appropriate expression would be that a case study is the study of a phenomenon or a process as it develops within one case.



Κι εμένα μου αρέσει περισσότερο αυτός ο ορισμός, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι απέχει και τόσο πολύ από τον άλλον.


----------



## arberlis† (Jun 9, 2011)

*case study*

Κοιτάξτε με τι άνεση ο Κωνσταντίνος Ζούλας χρησιμοποιεί στο σημερινό του άρθρο στην Καθημερινή

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_09/06/2011_445143


τη φράση case study. Όχι ότι διαφωνώ, αντιθέτως. Και αν ακόμη έχουμε επαρκή όρο στα ελληνικά, στο πλαίσιο των λεγομένων του ο αγγλικός όρος είναι πιο εύστοχος και δηλωτικός. Μάθημα για γλωσσαμύντορες, ελληνοκεντρικούς επιμελητές κ.α.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 8, 2017)

nickel said:


> Το οποίο στον πληθυντικό γίνεται «μελέτες περίπτωσης» ή «μελέτες περιπτώσεων»;



Έξι χρόνια μετά τη συζήτηση που κάνατε, η μελέτη περίπτωσης έχει επικρατήσει ολοκληρωτικά θαρρώ. Το πρόβλημα του όρου είναι ακριβώς ο πληθυντικός. Για την ακρίβεια, υπάρχουν δύο ειδών προβλήματα με τον πληθυντικό, το ένα ύφους, το άλλο ουσίας. 

Το πρώτο αφορά το ερώτημα του Nickel. Εγώ θα έλεγα μελέτες περίπτωσης λόγω του φόβου της γενικής: «μελετών περιπτώσεων» είναι άχαρο, ασαφές και επικίνδυνο. Όμως μου τη χαλάει το επόμενο πρόβλημα.

Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα αφορά τη δισημία (αν όχι πολυσημία) του πληθυντικού στα αγγλικά, παρά τον υποχρεωτικά έναν τύπο, case studies. Case studies μπορεί να σημαίνει αδιακρίτως και πολλές μελέτες που αφορούν μία περίπτωση η καθεμιά και πολλές μελέτες που αφορούν πολλές περιπτώσεις η καθεμιά. 

Έστω δηλαδή ότι έχουμε το φαινόμενο Α. Ένας ερευνητής κάνει τη μελέτη Μ1 βάσει της περίπτωσης Α1, ένας άλλος τη μελέτη Μ2 βάσει της περίπτωσης Α2, ένας τρίτος τη μελέτη Μ3 βάσει της περίπτωσης Α3, ένας τέταρτος όμως κάνει τη μελέτη Μ[SUP]ν [/SUP](μη χαίρεσαι Μίμη Ανδρουλάκη) εξετάζοντας από κοινού τις περιπτώσεις Α4, Α5, Α6 κι ένας πέμπτος τη μελέτη Μ[SUP]σούμα[/SUP] συνεξετάζοντας τις μελέτες (και τις περιπτώσεις) Μ1, Μ2, Μ3, Μ[SUP]ν[/SUP]. Πώς διακρίνουμε ανάμεσα στα διαφορετικά είδη; Η Μ[SUP]σούμα[/SUP] δεν είναι, μεθοδολογικά, case study, οπότε δεν μας απασχολεί. Οι Μ1, Μ2, Μ3 είναι καθαρά μελέτες περίπτωσης, μίας περίπτωσης. Η Μ[SUP]ν [/SUP]είναι καθαρά μελέτη περιπτώσεων, στον πληθυντικό μελέτες περιπτώσεων.


----------



## Themis (Feb 8, 2017)

Οι προβληματισμοί αυτοί δείχνουν πόσο υπερέχει η απόδοση _περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη_ (ή έστω _περιπτωσιακή_, που δεν το προτιμώ) και πόσο πλησιέστερα στο πρωτότυπο βρίσκεται. Οι Άγγλοι δεν θα νοιαστούν βέβαια αν εξετάζεται μόνο μία ή περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, αφού ούτως ή άλλως το case study θα μείνει απαράλλαχτο, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι το case έχει θέση επιθετικού προσδιορισμού και όχι αντικειμένου. Η ακριβής και βατή αντιστοιχία απαιτεί επίθετο και στα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2017)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι κανείς (ούτε εγώ, φυσικά) δεν σκέφτηκε έστω να ρίξει την ιδέα της _περιπτωσικής μελέτης_ που νομίζω ότι θα βελτίωνε την περιπτωσιακή που δεν προτιμώ κι εγώ, όπως ο Θέμης...


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι κανείς (ούτε εγώ, φυσικά) δεν σκέφτηκε έστω να ρίξει την ιδέα της _περιπτωσικής μελέτης_ που νομίζω ότι θα βελτίωνε την περιπτωσιακή που δεν προτιμώ κι εγώ, όπως ο Θέμης...



Εμένα όχι, γιατί δεν το ξέρω αυτό το επίθετο _περιπτωσικός -ή, -ό_, όπως δεν βλέπω να το ξέρει και κανείς άλλος, στο διαδίκτυο τουλάχιστον όπου μπορώ να ψάξω, οπότε, συμπεραίνοντας ότι δεν έχει νοηματοδοτηθεί διαφορετικά, δεν βλέπω γιατί η αφαίρεση ενός γράμματος θα το απομακρύνει νοηματικά από την _περιπτωσιακή _στο μυαλό του αναγνώστη σύμφωνα με αυτά που γνωρίζει, τουλάχιστον τόσο ώστε να μην πάει ο νους του στην _περιπτωσιακή. _Δηλαδή, ναι μεν γενικά η αλλαγή ενός γράμματος μπορεί να επιφέρει από μικρή έως τεράστια αλλαγή στη σημασία, αλλά αυτό πρέπει να έχει συμφωνηθεί από τους χρήστες της γλώσσας, να έχει νοηματοδοτηθεί ήδη διαφορετικά η λέξη που προκύπτει, κάτι που δεν βλέπω να ισχύει στο νεόκοπο επίθετο «περιπτωσική». Ίσως θα μπορούσε να εδραιωθεί με διάδοση και χρήση, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν το βλέπω να χρησιμεύει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2017)

Μα προφανώς και δεν υπάρχει -- γι' αυτό και το σκέφτηκα. Επειδή το περιπτωσιολογικός παραπέμπει σε περιπτωσιολογία και το περιπτωσιακός δεν ξέρω πώς και γιατί δημιουργήθηκε, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι παραγωγικά ακριβέστερη η κατάληξη -ακός από την -κός.

Τεσπα, άλλη μια συζήτηση ακριβείας τύπου πάροχος/παροχέας δεν έχει και νόημα άλλωστε.


----------

